# Need xp driver for Roland colorcamm PC-50



## monsters (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi, ive had a look on the roland site and cant find any so im guessing they dont support the pc-50 anymore. Cant find a driver anywhere. Would be really grateful if someone could help.

Thankyou

Martin


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I found this on Roland's site:
http://dg4.roland.co.jp/en/color.html#winxpdripc60pnc5000

This should be what you are looking for.


----------



## monsters (Feb 28, 2007)

Many thanks Nick. Seems the wife's right. Im not very good at looking for things!
Thanks Again
Martin


----------



## FlyTech (Mar 3, 2010)

Is that PC-50 got Contour cut option (i now is printer but if the print is coming from other printer )and will work with MAC ??


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

I know this thread is 2 months old, but a school has offered up a cheap pc 50 to me, and I'm wondering if parts, support, ribbon etc.. is avail ? Looks like it currently prints fine.
Under $1000 and maybe a good start up machine for us, we cut vinyl with our graphtech, and have a GK 16x20 press, and 2 Ricoh 7000 Printers for sublimation.
Now need something to make full colour Logo's (inc white) on T shirts, sports jerseys etc.
Not doing signs or banners, just T shirts and jerseys.. can't spend another $15k on DTG just yet.

Monsters.. are you liking the PC 50, and can you find supplies ?

Thanks very much.
Steve.


----------

